# Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't work we



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

We got a playpen from Petco and it just doesn't work well I mean there is no cover and of course they all get out--- We had mesh on the top but I got scratched really bad from it. So we tried a tarp. The littlest one Koi she is 6 months old and chewed the tarp and got out a lot. So I decided the plastic on the floor-- we had some left over and put it on top of the playpen it seems to be working for now. I ordered one from PetSmart that has a cover--- the only problem is that it is backordered. I hope the plastic lasts until that time.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

How fast does the little one chew? :lol:


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

She chews really fast Basically we had a couple of holes the first night and she got out.


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

With all the bad things I"m hearing about PetCo I'm beginning to believe more and more that they aren't good with pets at all, they're just mass producing random things that aren't tested first.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

well that depends. was the playpen you bought made *for* rats? because i've seen guinea pig and puppy playpens, ones for rabbits and such, but never for rats. those animals aren't generally inclined to leap 3 feet in the air to explore something else. i'm not saying petco is a wonderful place, but they sell what they sell and it generally does what it's supposed to adequately.


----------



## mamarat (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

You can make a playpen out of coroplast. I have mine at 36 inches high and no rattie can jump out.


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

seems like the rat would see nothing since the wall blocks.. well.. everything.


----------



## mamarat (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

All their toys and stuff are on the floor. They have two dressers with drawers too, they have taken for their own and I'm in there too most of the time.


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

HOLY CRAP That's an amazingly huge cage!!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

Wow! I love that cage! Is it some Martin's cages put together? How many are there? Your rats must love having so much room to run!


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

It would be enough room for a whole whack of hitler bunnies!


----------



## mamarat (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

Yes there are three Martin's cages put together. I have a colony of 9 in there.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*



ladada2001 said:


> It would be enough room for a whole whack of hitler bunnies!


LOL.. a whack of hitler bunnies.... LOVE IT!


----------



## mamarat (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

Do I dare ask? What are hitler bunnies?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*



mamarat said:


> Do I dare ask? What are hitler bunnies?


There was much insanity last night... :lol:


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*



Forensic said:


> mamarat said:
> 
> 
> > Do I dare ask? What are hitler bunnies?
> ...


I don't have school tomorrow

LET THE INSANITY, BEGIN!

Nerf!


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

I got a "playpen for small animals" at PetSmart, and it works as long as I'm in there with them, to prevent them from crawling over, or jumping up. It's good, because it allows them to be in places that they want to go, but wouldn't usually be safe for them. The only downside is that it's definitely got to be a ~supervised~ activity.

I, too, am super impressed with that cage setup! I had thought I'd gotten my boys the "best," but now I wonder if I should do better than that? (Of course, I only have 2, and don't need room for 9, but I always figure, the more room, the better.)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*



ladada2001 said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > mamarat said:
> ...


Heh. Well, I work in less than 8 hours. So... no.


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

Awh, well, you need the sleep. Take it well! I'll be sure to heckle around here for a while, it's not like I have much else to do.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

mamarat, do they ever chew through the coroplast? I currently use cardboard with a similar design, but they've made themselves a small hole they can get out of with it and so I'd like to get something a little stronger.

Also, where do you get coroplast?


----------



## mamarat (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

I get my coroplast at Home Depot. Occasionally they will chew a corner but I cut it straight and tie it again with a tie wrap. It doesn't happen very
often though and my rats are out for about 2 to 3 hours a day. 

Holly, I have a colony of ten in two Martin's and it's more than enough room. You don't need all that space for just two. I used to have 11 in the big one and I have three Wildthings in there, that's why I wanted to give them more room.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

Thanks, mamarat! For a minute there, I thought I was going to have to go out, get two more big cages, and do some DIY work, so that my kids could have a bigger home, LOL!


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Playpen we got one from PETCO--- and it doesn't wor*

DIY work is awesome! You get to totally customize.

I know I've got some design plans floating through my head right now that I should put on paper soon.


----------

